# Makita charger advice



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
When I find myself in times of trouble...I need this forum to bring help to me........skip that.....*HELP :wallbash:*!!!!!!!!!!
We own a Makita early model small rechargeable drill (turquoise, "L" shaped), model #*6041D. *Drill is 4.8V with handle mounted monolithic straight battery. Charger plugs into handle with with an electronic type charger plug for 3 hours or so.
Must have been made on a Wednesday, 'cause it still runs *great!, *that is until I pressed charger into freshly poured concrete while backing up my van...., over a wood plank (of course)...stoooopid!
In any event, charger (small black box) bought the ranch :furious:!
Anyone out there (since I have no paperwork :wallbash know of any ideas?
1) Factory says discontinued. Radio Shack's website...naaah!
2) Anyone know of a source of specs that may lead me to a generic charger (like safe output V and generally available, on the cheap)?
3) So far Ebay/CL are to far and inbetween, not to mention cost!
4) Companies that can answer my needs (or idiots like me :wallbash!
5) Anyone out there just know the answer?
Thanx fer' puttin' up with us :yes:,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

For about 20 bucks you could get a 18v drill from harbor freight that would probably equal the 4.8v Makita. It would be less than the cost of a new charger if you can find one.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Steve Neul said:


> For about 20 bucks you could get a 18v drill from harbor freight that would probably equal the 4.8v Makita. It would be less than the cost of a new charger if you can find one.


Seems HF is always the answer around here.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't help you locate a charger, but I have the same little Makita. Got it 1989 as aChristmas gift from my boss. Just found it buried it the back of a cabinet when cleaning up shop. Plugged in, charged and still going strong.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Little chargers over the years have been plentiful in my garage. Do not remember any being 4.8 volts. Some have been kept just for the heck of it. Others have been thrown out.

Any 4.8 volt charger will work. Just take the plug off the one you broke and put it on the output of the 4.8 volt charger you find in a friends garage.

George


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Can't help you locate a charger, but I have the same little Makita. Got it 1989 as aChristmas gift from my boss. Just found it buried it the back of a cabinet when cleaning up shop. Plugged in, charged and still going strong.


Can you check the rating info on the transformer and post it for the op. Might help finding a replacement.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Makita charger*

Hi!
Thanx to all who posted thus far :boat:! 
Want to keep the "little Makita".
Can't get the charger specs, 'cause it's buried an inch or so in the new driveway I poured for my friend out in Jersey :wallbash:!
I tried charging with a computer type adapter, but it's a switching type (the kind with the 5/8" X 5/8" inline cannister). It's 5V output but after 3 hours, only a slight charge was noticed. I tried an 18V charger that physically fit, but after 15 minutes, battery abd charger damn near overheated. Word to wise, if you need glassses, wear 'em...thought I read *8V, *not the actual *18V *!
Anyway, is it a simple rule of thumb that if the tool reads 4.8V, then charge with a 4.8V - 5.0V?
Thanx,
Vinny (I take the blame, though drill still runs...no smell) HELP!!!!!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Good call jigs. Here are pics of the drill and the charger. Hope this helps.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Any electronic parts store should have the charger that you need.

What you are looking for is a SIX volt DC charger capable of 360 MA or greater. I think that you'll find a lot of 6 volt DC chargers starting at 500 MA or (1/2 Amp) for prices less than $10.

And if the charger DC plug doesn't fit, buy either an adapter or a new plug that fits. Cut the old one off and solder the new one on. Just be sure to keep the polarity correct. You probably could get the people at the electronic store to put the new plug on for you. It's barely a 5 minute process.


----------

